# Being let go or quitting SW entiltlements?



## brokegirl (6 Jun 2011)

Hi,

I have been in my job just over a year. Initially it was full time 5 days a week then my hours were reduced to 3 days a week as business became tight.

I have seperated from my husband just over 3 months ago and am struggling financially. My job has always involved driving which I am paid mileage of 50c per mile.

However due to financial difficulties I can no longer afford tax and insurance on my car and so can no longer drive it. I am meeting with my employer tomorrow to discuss this.

Basically if I have to pay all my own tax and insurance the job is unsustainable for me. Plus my employer has not paid my full mileage the previous month when I claimed which I am also addressing with him.

To be honest at the rate I am being paid while paying for the car too I would be better off on SW. I just want to know if my employer lays me off how do social welfare check this as opposed to quitting the job.

Thanks


----------



## gipimann (7 Jun 2011)

Have you checked out whether you can claim part SW for the 2 days you're no longer working?   You may have an entitlement to some Jobseeker's Benefit so you don't have to give up working altogether.


----------



## brokegirl (7 Jun 2011)

Thanks for your reply gipimann,

I have applied for lone parents so I don't know if I am eleigible for SW for 2 days as well?
I will be applying for Supplementary Welfare allowance also this week.


----------



## gipimann (7 Jun 2011)

Jobseeker's Benefit is based on your PRSI contributions (as well as other qualifying criteria -e.g. being available for and looking for full-time work), so it can be paid in addition to One Parent Family Payment which is means-tested.


----------



## brokegirl (7 Jun 2011)

Thanks again gipimann,

I spoke to my boss today about the fact that I can no longer afford tax and insurance on my car. I am taking a big risk driving at all at the moment as I risk fines or prosecution as my tax is out of date
There was no offer by my employer to help me with this I was just told there was no company vans available for use at the moment. I know this is true too but I will be in a bigger mess if I continue to drive.
It seems the only option for me is to leave the job but what would happen social welfare wise if I were to do this.
It is a terrible situation where i cannot afford the means to do my job anymore


----------



## Complainer (7 Jun 2011)

That is certainly a very difficult situation. If it does come to the crunch where you can't provide a car anymore, I'd suggest that you still show up for work, and let the employer be the one to take action, i.e. let you go.


----------



## Mizen Head (7 Jun 2011)

Hi Brokegirl. Have you checked your sums on the this.  
50c a mile seems a reasonable milage allowance and should allow you to actually 'make' some money.  Assume you are only doing 1,000 miles a month. thats €500.  Estmate petrol at 7 euro a gallon and 30 miles per gallon. Thats 233 paid on petrol. Assume  car tax at 400 and insurance at 600 per annum = 85 euro amonth. So your employer is 'contributing'  180 amonth towards your repayment + depreciation. But these are 'sunk' costs which you would have anyway,as I guess you still need a car, whether you have this job or not.

I am sorry to hear of your separation and associated financial difficulties, but perhaps these are clouding your views on your job.  You will not be better off on SW.

Please investigate the 3 day week option further, and maybe a relative would lend you the tax and insurance money, in the short term

( Your employer being slow paying your expenses is not acceptable)


----------



## brokegirl (7 Jun 2011)

Hi Mizen Head,

Yes this is a very stressful situation for me. You are right, if my mileage was being paid correctly I might be OK with paying the tax and insurance alright.
The fact is my expenses were not paid for 3 months and when I finally got them it was about a third of what it should have been.
I have e-mailed my boss about this and spoken to him about it. He has promised to "look into it" and I am sick of reminding him at this stage.
I know things are tough financially on all businesses right now but I cannot survive like this.


----------



## sean.c (8 Jun 2011)

You cannot do this job as you are currently breaking the law by driving with no tax or insurance.
However, if you resign you will not get anything for about 8 weeks.  So whatever you do, don't tell anyone at Social Welfare that you resigned, left your job, etc. etc.

You should immediately go to the Social Welfare office and explain to them that you didn't have any more work but you haven't been officially fired.

Once they open your claim, you can go to the Community Welfare Officer for the supplementary welfare allowance.  This will fill in the gap until your claim is processed.
You can also apply for Rent Allowance at the same time.
take care.


----------



## brokegirl (9 Jun 2011)

Just an update on my situation. I was provided with a company van to travel to my work yesterday. When I asked if there would be one available tomorrow I was just told "probably".

Anyway, I arrived at work today ready to drive to my location. When I asked about a van no-one knew anything about it.I was advised to speak to my boss but then was told he was unavailable and in a meeting.

So I was left without the transport to get to my job. 

I feel absolutely humiliated in this and don't think I can take much more. 

I visited with a community welfare officer this morning and explained my situation re finances and the job and he told me to hold on to my job at any cost. I am not eleigible for Supplemetary Welfare Allowance and it may be some time before my OPFP comes through.

I will go to my local social welfare office later today to sign for the 2 days I am not working anyway and maybe explain the situation and find out if there's anything I can do.

Anyone have any advice on this?


----------



## alaskaonline (9 Jun 2011)

I don't have any advice OP, sorry but I do think that how your boss treats you is appalling. Is it written in your contract that you need a car to do the job? If so then your Boss has certainly a responsibility to ensure you can do the job. Paying you your expenses with a 3 months delay is not on.

What would happen if you arrive at work, there is no car and you simply don't do the job on the day?

Is your company big enough to have a HR departement? If so - log an official complain re: the 3 months payment delay, the van situation etc. I don't agree with Mizen Head that your separation and associated financial difficulties are clouding your views on your job - no doubt they put an extra strain on your life. Would you be entitled to free legal aid? If so maybe you avail of a legal consultation/ advice service to check all your options here. I agree that you shouldn't quit your job, fight for your rights though.


----------



## brokegirl (9 Jun 2011)

Hi Alaskaonline,

Yoy may not be able to offer advice but I still appreciate your reply - so thanks.

My company has no HR department. The boss is HR king i'm afraid. I have done all I can to adress the situation in a clam and honest way. 

I arrived at work today and there was no transport for me. In the end I had to borrow my mother's car as I had arranged a meeting with clients I like a respect and who may ber useful to me in future.

I cannot afford to hire a solicitor right now but I did call Citizens Advice and NERA yesterday. Apparantley nothing I can do on expenses legally. 

I will contact FLAC today and visit my social welfare office for advice. I don't want to quit my job but don't see how I can keep going under the circumstances.


----------



## brokegirl (9 Jun 2011)

And BTW - yes it is in my contract that I need to travel for my work so do need a car.

Strangely I had a good working relationship with my boss prior to this. Just shows you how fast the worm can turn as soon as you need something. It could make you very cynical if you let it.


----------

